# Chuck Hayes gets 1st career triple double



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- Kevin Martin scored the points. Chuck Hayes got the cheers.
> 
> Martin scored 34 points, Hayes got his first career triple-double and the Houston Rockets beat the Golden State Warriors 131-112 on Wednesday night for their fifth straight victory.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=310323010


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

My money is on Chuck Hayes for the next quadruple double


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

When I saw the box score I did a double-take. I mean credit this guy for finding a way to be a 6'6" starting center. Must've been entertaining to see and root for an unorthodox player seeking that accomplishment. Still, you can't be a legit starting center at 6'6". Interior defense is something that the Rockets have been lacking and Hayes can't really deter shots the way you need to in the NBA.


----------

